# Erich´s books!



## Harry64 (Nov 1, 2011)

After reading many posts about nightfighting and nghtfighters my question goes to Erich about news for his book projects:

"Moskito-Jagd over Deutschland" 

And a book with more personal look at the Ju 88G-6, pilot/crews and a/c, radar systems, tactics and so on.

I read/heard about it sometimes so what do you thing about a publishing date for these two books?

Harry


----------



## Erich (Nov 1, 2011)

Greetings Harry

the two works are on hold though the anti-mossie book has more of a chance being published in 5 years than the Ju 88G-6 and crews one. am working on another title which is farther along that being the unit JG 301 and right now in front of me is quite a bit of info for the unit developed in the night fighter role with sister JG 300 unit.

thanks for your interest.

E ~


----------



## jim (Nov 1, 2011)

Erich said:


> Greetings Harry
> 
> the two works are on hold though the anti-mossie book has more of a chance being published in 5 years than the Ju 88G-6 and crews one. am working on another title which is farther along that being the unit JG 301 and right now in front of me is quite a bit of info for the unit developed in the night fighter role with sister JG 300 unit.
> 
> ...


 Thays very pity. Ju 88G6 is a very interesting aircraft and is not properly covered by other books . I hope Mr Erih , you reconsider your decosion.


----------



## Ratsel (Nov 1, 2011)

Yes.. A Ju88 book would be the catz azz.. The Bari raids come to mind... although I think those were A-4's.


----------

